# Rare Beretta?



## SWATCOM (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I’m looking for some opinions on the value of a Beretta that I understand is pretty rare. I have a 92FS-P M Type compact single stack. I have the hard case with cardboard box, manual, and all the stuff a new gun comes with. I’ve had it for quite a while, never shot it, and have never seen another one. I did some research online and everything points to it being a fairly hard to find gun. All I know is it was made in Italy. Any ballpark figures would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

